# Pac Bay Rodsmith Power Wapper with Dryer



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

I have an oppertunity to purchase a Pac Bay Rodsmith Power Wrapper w/ Dryer from a family friend, & I was wondering if anyone on the 

forum uses one or has seen one working in person. Are they good wrappers? any help would be greatly appreciated. I've wrapped a few rods 

back in 94-96, & I'm looking to start back up, but would like to know more about this wrapper before going ahead & getting it..

Thanks,

Tight Lines & Full Coolers


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

I have had mine for a few years and its worth its weight in gold. I would recommend getting the aluminum chuck upgrade. I use mine as a lathe also to shape grips and such.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I have that one with the Chuck Upgrade and love it. Variable speed control for wrapping. A very solid platform to build from.


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

not sure yet on the price, what should I expect to pay for a used one?.....It's in excellent condition, has been used a few times, it has all it's 

parts & it works...I was going to ask him if he'd take $200 for it, but a price has yet to be set.


----------

